# I want a Loud Rear Hub



## pink pony

I want a loud rear hub that sounds like the Chris King and/or Hope Pro 2.

It needs to be 130mm for the Salsa Chilli con Grosso.

Any suggestions?


ps. Yes i just like the ra-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta sound the Hope hubs make..

thanks


----------



## Mootsie

If your're lookin for a SS, try White Industries.


----------



## kdiddy

Ringle make some loud hubs.


----------



## Dajianshan

I thought the Chili took a 135mm


----------



## zoro

Hope Pro 3 are the road hubs by Hope. They are loud as *uck.


----------



## TWB8s

my King has had noise complaints


----------



## fatroadie

baseball cards in the spokes.


----------



## PlatyPius

pink pony said:


> I want a loud rear hub that sounds like the Chris King and/or Hope Pro 2.
> 
> It needs to be 130mm for the Salsa Chilli con Grosso.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> ps. Yes i just like the ra-ta-ta-ta-ta-ta sound the Hope hubs make..
> 
> thanks


I recommend the Chris King or the Hope Pro.

Easy.


----------



## kbwh

Campagnolo. Beautifully loud.


----------



## Echo

Although the wheelset is ungodly heavy, the Fulcrum Racing 7's that came stock on my road bike were just annoyingly loud... Might want to check those out...


----------



## Magdaddy

get a DT Swiss 240 hub, and change out the star ratchet to the newer 36 point.

Sweet, sweet music...and DT Swiss love, it's all good


----------



## Jim311

Hope Pro IIs have been bombproof reliable for the last 6 years or so on my mountain bike, and they see way harsher conditions than any road bike reasonably should. If the Pro 3 is anything like it (and it looks like it is) it should be incredibly reliable and nice and noisy.


----------



## cs1

kbwh said:


> Campagnolo. Beautifully loud.


Yeah, nobody makes a louder hub than Campy. I've got 3 to prove it.


----------



## kbwh

Echo said:


> Although the wheelset is ungodly heavy, the Fulcrum Racing 7's that came stock on my road bike were just annoyingly loud... Might want to check those out...


Campagnolo inside...


----------



## Corndog

Please don't confuse the crappy hubs on the low end Campy/Fulcrum wheels with a Record hub


----------



## kbwh

I haven't studied the Fulcrum lineup that much, so I couldn't say when "Record" kicks in. @Racing 1 or lower in the hierarchy?


----------



## Oxtox

ok, I gotta know...

WHY do you want a noisyass hub?

one of the things I like best about my bike is that it's totally silent.

please elaborate...


----------



## kbwh

You just can't beat that Campagnolo freewheel sound. 

There. Elaborated.


----------



## Corndog

The 1 is for sure a Record hub. I'm not sure about the 3.


----------



## pink pony

Oxtox said:


> ok, I gotta know...
> 
> WHY do you want a noisyass hub?
> 
> one of the things I like best about my bike is that it's totally silent.
> 
> please elaborate...


On the Cross course i noticed the RRRR-tata--ta-ta-t- sound makes my oponenents nervous as they hear you coming. And as a kid i used to put baseball cards on the spokes. Its just one of my neurosis!


----------



## cww180

I think the DT240's are loud, but I have not tried many others!


----------



## shapelike

I never understood the appeal of loud hubs. On a related note, don't buy Easton if that's what you're after - mine wheels are basically silent.


----------



## pacificaslim

One appeal: if you have a loud hub, you don't need a bell and don't need to say "on your left" all the time.


----------



## atpjunkie

*King Hubs*

cause when yer bombing it sounds like yer hooked into a 200 lb Marlin

FISH ON!!!!!!


----------



## hooligan

i've ridden hope pro 2's for dh'ing and rode some pro 3's at starcrossed and the rrgp this past weekend. they are loud and colorful. the durability on them has been fantastic. the qr's are slick too.


----------



## pink pony

hooligan said:


> i've ridden hope pro 2's for dh'ing and rode some pro 3's at starcrossed and the rrgp this past weekend. they are loud and colorful. the durability on them has been fantastic. the qr's are slick too.


Thanks. Is it possible you can post a vid on youtube of the rear hub on your bike. I want to see the noise the hope3 hub makes. thanks


----------



## perttime

In this guy's hands it sounds a lot like a Pro2 does:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GosRKrcVQdA

Which sounds like this on a bike:
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hope+pro+2+sound&aq=2sx


----------



## PlatyPius

pink pony said:


> Thanks. Is it possible you can post a vid on youtube of the rear hub on your bike. I want to see the noise the hope3 hub makes. thanks


Idiot or Troll.... I can't decide which.


----------



## Henri65

pink pony said:


> On the Cross course i noticed the RRRR-tata--ta-ta-t- sound makes my oponenents nervous as they hear you coming.


or lets them know when they've dropped you...

I have a DT240 with the 16 pt ratchet rings, and a friend has the 36 pt. His are much louder than mine.


----------



## zoro

pink pony said:


> Thanks. Is it possible you can post a vid on youtube of the rear hub on your bike. I want to see the noise the hope3 hub makes. thanks


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEGV1bGMuLw

Same sound as the pro 2


----------



## pagong

I have Spinergy PBO's and I'm really disappointed and embarrassed that cheaper wheels are louder than mine so I contacted Spinergy to inquire if they sell any rear hubs that makes that kind of sound and this is what they told me;

"Ok you can remove the seal and use 5w20 wt motor oil or slick 50 to lube
the pawls. This should help out with some extra noise. The wheels come
from the factory with 10w40."

"Remove the wheel from the bike and then the
skewer from the wheel. Insert the six mm allen wrenches at each end of
the axle/end caps. Remove the non drive end cap. The axle assemble can
then be removed/lifted from the drive or right side. Remove the sea wit
ha scribe or a dental pick. Remove the spring from the free hub, holds
the three pawls in place. Clean and wipe and add a drop of light oil to
the journal/ were the pawl resides. Make sure you reassemble with just
small amount of lube on the axle and apply one drop of light blue
loctite on the axle threads once the axle assemble is re inserted.
Torque the end cap to 100 lbs and check both lock rind and end caps
after the first ride for proper torque. Hope this helps!"



Does this make sense? Would this really help?


----------



## steve_e_f

pink pony said:


> On the Cross course i noticed the RRRR-tata--ta-ta-t- sound makes my oponenents nervous as they hear you coming. And as a kid i used to put baseball cards on the spokes. Its just one of my neurosis!


my brake shriek does the same thing. it also drives me nuts. it sounds like white hot panic when I brake


----------



## PlatyPius

I still can't believe people are discussing this/searching for this, honestly. I care about how my hub works, not about how it sounds.


----------



## steve_e_f

PlatyPius said:


> I still can't believe people are discussing this/searching for this, honestly. I care about how my hub works, not about how it sounds.


if only we could all be sure PURE like you!


----------



## iebobo

I have Pro 3's and let me tell you, they are loud. I think it's growing on me though. When I walk my bike through the office, I sound like the money wheel at Vegas.


----------



## PlatyPius

steve_e_f said:


> if only we could all be sure PURE like you!


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## BikeFixer




----------



## misterdangerpants

Buy any hubs you wish and remove the bearings. It'll be very loud.


----------



## C6Rider

*Fulcrum Racing 7s*



Echo said:


> Although the wheelset is ungodly heavy, the Fulcrum Racing 7's that came stock on my road bike were just annoyingly loud... Might want to check those out...


I have the same wheelset. They wake up the neighbors.


----------



## Bigpikle

my creaking Fizik saddle scares people more than any noisy hub....or maybe they just let me get away because they cant stand the constant creaking any longer


----------



## perttime

Bigpikle said:


> my creaking Fizik saddle scares people more than any noisy hub....or maybe they just let me get away because they cant stand the constant creaking any longer


If you want to take them by surprise instead, you could try tightening those little screws on the bottom of the seat


----------



## Bigpikle

perttime said:


> If you want to take them by surprise instead, you could try tightening those little screws on the bottom of the seat


if only....those things are super tight and I've tried everything. Only a drop of oil where the rails meet the nose of the saddle has helped so far :cryin:


----------



## crankles

BikeFixer said:


>


+1... I have the hugi branded version. JEEBUS it's loud. NOS if you want it,


----------



## tron

sun ringles are loud


----------



## rx-79g

I'm not usually coasting when I pass people. Maybe I'm doing something wrong?


----------



## BunnV

No one has mentioned Industry Nine. I have two sets (mountain) and they are loud in a good way (subjective of course). I imagine their road/CX 130mm hubs would have a similar buzz.


----------



## melusive

the freewheet material will also contribute to the loudness


----------



## perttime

I think the big tubes on my aluminum MTB amplify the Hope hub: the one on the steel bike sounds slightly more civilized.


----------

